# Engine won't start, not battery relate.



## wardjeffe (Jun 3, 2018)

2016 Cruze Lt. When I turn the key, the engine won't start, there is no click for the starter solenoid. Power windows also don't work, neither do the moonroof or the radio. I have full use of the dashboard, and can scroll through all the settings. Battery voltage is 12.5v, but I am getting fault warnings for airbags and power steering. Headlights, turn signals and hazard lights all work.

I am stumped as to what is wrong, but I suspect either a fuse or the onboard computer. Does anybody know something I should be looking at, or a way to reset things? I'd like to at least get the windows and moonroof closed before it rains.

Jeffery S Ward Sr
Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Faulty ground cable?

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

wardjeffe said:


> 2016 Cruze Lt. When I turn the key, the engine won't start, there is no click for the starter solenoid. Power windows also don't work, neither do the moonroof or the radio. I have full use of the dashboard, and can scroll through all the settings. Battery voltage is 12.5v, but I am getting fault warnings for airbags and power steering. Headlights, turn signals and hazard lights all work.
> 
> I am stumped as to what is wrong, but I suspect either a fuse or the onboard computer. Does anybody know something I should be looking at, or a way to reset things? I'd like to at least get the windows and moonroof closed before it rains.
> 
> ...


Is your Cruze a Gen 1 or Gen 2? If its a Gen 2, I'd check to make sure there isn't a lot of water in the battery compartment. If its a Gen 1, I'd check the negative battery cable post like Tomko suggested.


----------



## wardjeffe (Jun 3, 2018)

2016 Gen 1. Tried removing the negative battery cable and letting it sit for 15-20 minutes then reattaching the cable. Now in addition to the previous problems, only one headlight works, no high beams.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Would you not still be covered under the three / 36 bumper-to-bumper?

If so, just call roadside assistance - and if necessary get towed to the dealer.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Check the fuse first. As that's easy and simple. And other fuses. And the negative cable. 

Then take to dealer for warranty.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the battery cable straightened out by the 2016 MY. But I would inspect the power wiring looking for any sign of faults. 

But as pointed out, a 2016 is likely under B2B warranty. Let the dealer deal with it.


----------



## wardjeffe (Jun 3, 2018)

I think I have it narrowed down to one of the positive battery cables to the fuse box. Having a mechanic look at it to-day. At 73k miles, I am no longer under warranty.


----------



## bslay25 (Jun 4, 2018)

I am having a similar problem; getting codes for crankshaft and camshaft position sensors being bad. Only at 48k miles.


----------

